# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Red Pencilfish

## wtc

Hi ppl ;

Anybody see this pencilfish at lfs ? me trying to get some.
Thx ...wtc[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Simon

u referring to the dwarf pencil fish or the $20 pencil fish?

----------


## wtc

Hi Simon

yes, it's the $20 dollar pencilfish.


Good to hear from U, tot U MIA From AR.

wtc[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

I MIA from AR and came here [ :Grin: ] 

anyway, those pencilfish r kinda difficult to get.. u can try mainland at lor halus

----------


## sherchoo

> ----------------
> On 12/26/2001 11:05:17 PM 
> 
> u referring to the dwarf pencil fish or the $20 pencil fish?
> ----------------


For me the $2 pencilfish is expensive. You can imagine how I feel abt a $20 pencilfish.....lol

----------


## wtc

thanks ....Simon 
will visit that place next week.
 :Smile:  

wtc

----------


## Simon

better call them first to check.. places like qian hu or yi hu may oso have

----------


## wtc

sherchoo;

agreed with U , i thinks must hold on , wait until the price drop like share market....ha!

----------


## akoh

Grrrrrr ! These @#$%&amp;*^ beat us for the 1st place in this year Aquarama 2001, new species, wild caught category. After the exhibition, understand from fellow exhibitor, the price tag on these @#$%^&amp;* is 40 to 50 bucks a pc ! man !. Anyway must give credit lah ! they're really nice in planted tank !, [ :Grin: ] Cheers ! 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/27/2001 8:45:31 AM 
> 
> Grrrrrr ! These @#$%&amp;amp;*^ beat us for the 1st place in this year Aquarama 2001, new species, wild caught category. After the exhibition, understand from fellow exhibitor, the price tag on these @#$%^&amp;amp;* is 40 to 50 bucks a pc ! man !. Anyway must give credit lah ! they're really nice in planted tank !, [] Cheers ! 
> 
> Akoh 
> Safe Diving ! 
> ----------------


kekekkeeeee did they?

----------


## jhseah

If u guys dun mind getting normal one-lined pencil fish, U can get them cheap cheap like me at Ganges for 30cts each!!!

Jus as nice to me onli thing is not the whole fish is red. :Smile:

----------


## wtc

actually i got four of those pencilfish,Would love to add some of red pencilfish, well ...$20+ i might have to give a second thought ...
the other days went to Gan's AQ. for Flame back bleeding heart tetra , it's def from normal bleeding heart and quite rare ... the only thing i hate is that the walking distance to Gan's AQ, 
can refer to this website for more info about the flame back bleeding heart tetra at 
http://www.characin.com/species/char...rrhonotus.html
Enjoy ...

----------


## akoh

Hi wtc !, I bought some from Gan during the "Old FF days " they're now about 2.5" to 3" mature male and female, man ! they're really nice especially their " very long dorsal fin ! ". What I really like about these fellow is the way they shoot up to the surface for food during feeding time, I called it " feeding frenzy ". Try checking out QH if Gan is out of the way for u ! have fun ! cheers ! 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/27/2001 10:51:49 AM 
> 
> actually i got four of those pencilfish,Would love to add some of red pencilfish, well ...$20+ i might have to give a second thought ...
> the other days went to Gan's AQ. for Flame back bleeding heart tetra , it's def from normal bleeding heart and quite rare ... the only thing i hate is that the walking distance to Gan's AQ, 
> can refer to this website for more info about the flame back bleeding heart tetra at 
> http://www.characin.com/species/char...rrhonotus.html
> Enjoy ...
> 
> ...


those bleeding hearts are flame-back bleeding-heart tetra? and not normal bleeding heart?

----------


## wtc

Yes Simon there's differences, flame-back as it names theirs back would be in striking red colour when mature and they have diamond scales likes diamond tetra.
I bought some BH that i thought Fb-bleeding heart.
from clementi but it turn out to be a normal one. Well i might said it took me very long time to wait for this fish to come by... thx Mr Gan to import such nice fish.
akoh , agreed they very active during feedig time.

----------


## Simon

wtc: then what r this? normal or flameback?

----------


## wtc

I think is the normal one .
because no trace of red color at the back.
U can refer to the website at my last post.

sorry don't no how to upload the image.

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 12/27/2001 10:51:49 AM 
> 
> actually i got four of those pencilfish,Would love to add some of red pencilfish, well ...$20+ i might have to give a second thought ...
> the other days went to Gan's AQ. for Flame back bleeding heart tetra , it's def from normal bleeding heart and quite rare ... the only thing i hate is that the walking distance to Gan's AQ, 
> can refer to this website for more info about the flame back bleeding heart tetra at 
> http://www.characin.com/species/char...rrhonotus.html
> Enjoy ...
> 
> ...


You might want to consider the Rocket pencil. I'm not too sure if Ganges still carries it but he was selling it at $1/- per piece... like Gan one but smaller abit...

Gan still got new stocks of bleeding heart meh?? I thought sold out liao? Anyone care to confirm?

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 11:38:41 PM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 12/27/2001 10:51:49 AM 
> ...


they are oso called one-lined pencilfish, though not as colorful as the dwarf pencilfish, but they are more effective against algae on the leaves

----------


## wtc

i saw it at bukit timah lfs..
might consider to get some..

thank guys.

----------


## dolifisis

liveaquaria has these fish on sale for US$13.99, just a day after I bought 3 for US$21.99.. :Exasperated:  . They are very beautiful so I hope now a few of you can break down and get some!

----------


## hwchoy

welcome dolifisis, all the way from Georgia USA!

well very few of us will be able to get near your LFS but our fishes don't cost quite that much haha.  :Smile:  quite an irony considering South America is so much nearer to you than to us (halfway around the globe).

----------


## dolifisis

Thank you for the welcome and sorry, I didn't notice everyone was from Singapore  :Smile:

----------


## mickthefish

hi dolifisis
they are cheaper in the UK as well as SG, in fact i think they are cheaper than the lads in SG pay.

mick

----------


## hwchoy

dolifisis, you're still very welcomed here, there is a sprinkling of non-Singaporean membes from all over. Tell us about your tank.

----------


## dolifisis

Thank you for the welcome. I just have 2 small planted tanks. One corner 5 gallon with a male Beta, 3 Harlequin Rasboras, 1 Ghost Shrimp, 3 Cherry Shrimp and a Japanese trapdoor snail. Next is a 12 gallon which houses 5 White Cloud Mountain Minnows, 3 Red Ruby Pencil fish, 3 False Jurii Cory cats, 2 otocinclus, and one long fin Rosy Barb. My next endeavor may be a 75g discus tank.

----------

